# Could you all help me...



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2003)

I am trying to make up a signature and pick a good avatar but can't.  Do any of you have any good suggestions?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

LMAO.

Welcome.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2003)

Stolen from the movie "Real Genius":

"In the words of the imortal Socrates, "I drank WHAT?""


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2003)

Seriously folks, I need some help here.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

Man you gotta to choose your own personality not ours...
i could suggest you many things but I don't know you at all.
Not being nasty, or anything BUTT...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2003)

Oh, but Dero, I think you do...


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Oh, but Dero, I think you do...


You think I do WHAT????


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You think I do WHAT????


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_


Stuff a sock into it DG!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2003)

Hey, I would have had the same reaction!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

I had it first!!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2003)

I am an old groove, slightly transformed
 In English, that means that perhaps you may know me, Dero, you just don't know you know me yet.

Under you stand.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I am an old groove, slightly transformed
> In English, that means that perhaps you may know me, Dero, you just don't know you know me yet.
> 
> Under you stand.




Why not post your own pic for the avi??
As for your signature, don't you have a favorite quote you usually say?

Other suggestion:

- Pick your favorite hobby
- Pick your favorite Cartoon or something.  (coleman and bigss did etc.  )

- Take someone else's famous favorite one liner.  (Like from a movie or TV show)

Hope this helps!



PS.  Welcome!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Who might this masked man/woman be I wonder?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hey FS-
how were the movies? I swear time has stood still here.....
(oh, this has NOTHING to do with picking an avi or sigi..)


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I am an old groove, slightly transformed
> In English, that means that perhaps you may know me, Dero, you just don't know you know me yet.
> 
> Under you stand.


Hmmmm
 are you a  ???
If I know you(like you claim)give me some hints!!!!
 



Astral?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Alright now.... what gives here?


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

He claims I know him...


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I think you do.  Your just not saying.  

It's like the kuso-mania that kuso was displaying over there on MM.com!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2003)

Ahhhh, mm.com, oh the memories...


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

HUH????


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2003)

The details of my life are quite inconsequential...

My identity shall be revealed by dialing 1-800-244-3425

It is a toll free call.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Right!!! and get this floosy asking me what my credit card # is???


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Right!!! and get this floosy asking me what my credit card # is???





Did you call it yet, Dero?  It's an 800 call.  I think you should!


What is up with this mind games, Dale?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh, Mr JasonDean, I am playing no mind games...

If they bother you so much why don't you post a poll about them?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

If I start a poll on this I don't think you'd like it.  Come clean.  Who are you from the MM.com days.  BTW, I haven't used that name for the longest time.  

Are you Quadzie??


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you call it yet, Dero?  It's an 800 call.  I think you should!
> 
> 
> What is up with this mind games, Dale?


Can't do 1-800# from work!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> If I start a poll on this I don't think you'd like it.  Come clean.  Who are you from the MM.com days.  BTW, I haven't used that name for the longest time.
> 
> Are you Quadzie??


  
I'm just trying to figure out who I would had made such an impression during my short life at MM(12 posts which were mainly with Assface,you know who I'm talking of EH Dave???)


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

IA?  It's weird because this person is lurking here and insulting my polls like all I do here is polls.... and I certainly didn't do any polls at MM.com.  It doesn't really matter and I define this as "heckling" but I am not phased.

Dero, if this person doesn't play fair then I say we call in all the whores and just whore this thread out with difference topics other than the original posts.  It would be a much better thread, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

It would be nice if this person would identify themself...
Before it gets ugly!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

In fact,I don't care,as long as he/she does not become ugly him/herself!!!
 Look at all the GOOD members we have accumulated over the years from MM.com


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Then all right.  Everyone gets a fair chance but Dale Mabry, lets be less insulting and less irritating and say what you need to say.  We don't need another WWW (World War Whatever) in IM.com  We just finished three, do we need anymore.  Maybe in 4 months but not one right after the other.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Yup,'nuff is 'nuff!!!!
I agree with ya Dave!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> In fact,I don't care,as long as he/she does not become ugly him/herself!!!
> Look at all the GOOD members we have accumulated over the years from MM.com




Hmmnn... let's see then....

Well, I need to figure that out then.  No, you need to list them bc/ I was only there for  a few months.

NAME them, Dero!!!

You
Crash
Muscegirl
Firsestorm
Dino
(Current MM members- to be nameless so they don't get stabbed by your buddy, Island Ace)
Kuso


You continue the list..... I'm going to look at pictures of some hotties like J'bo, Sheri Stewart, Deeann etc...

Oh and to dig up archives!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Striking Colbra was here for a little while but this is not his style. He doesn't play games like this.   
I have a question for the mystery guest.  Did I ever have a problem with you over at MM.com?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

If so that would narrow it down to approx. 23 possible candidates. hahahaha


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Psssssssssssssst Fire...Forget it.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

10-4 Dero.  So how is everything going bro?


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Great to hear my friend. All well with me also.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I say we call in all the whores and just whore this thread out with difference topics other than the original posts.



you rang, sir? Are you in a need of a post whorring specialist?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Figure out who this person is Burner but don't rack your brains bc/ this is what this person wants.....

So how is your day/night?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Good evening fellas good to see 2 of my bestest friends online tonight.  (sitting here wondering if J'Bo is naked right now)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I havne't been to im.com in well over  year...so have no guess...
I had a pretty good workout with my delts this afternoon..but elbows were still bugging me a bif when I did truis, so i quit and left...had to leave to get here anyway...
Can't wait till next week (er..tomorrow.) I can add in cardio!
(I hate 12 hour shifts! Too much of my day is wasted sitting here in the fuqqin chair)
sorry...wrong thred..
hola, FS!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I am trying to make up a signature and pick a good avatar but can't.  Do any of you have any good suggestions?



you're welcome to use my signature.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

He,he... 
Da boss is funny!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I havne't been to im.com in well over  year...so have no guess...
> I had a pretty good workout with my delts this afternoon..but elbows were still bugging me a bif when I did truis, so i quit and left...had to leave to get here anyway...
> Can't wait till next week (er..tomorrow.) I can add in cardio!
> ...


Wrong thread?  hahahaha that is funny.  Name one thread Burner that we haven't gone TOTALLY off subject and just ranted on and on about topics unrelated to the threads subject?   
We go in thread subject: "how is the weather"  and we talk about naked circus midgets.   Then we go in a thread "have you ever had sex with a Circus midget"  and we talk about the weather.  hahahahha


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

Re: HI 
Katie, Katie, Katie

Relax Grasshopper, I am not a banned member, just haven't been posting for a while and decided a new handle would be in order. I have never met you, however. That is, of course, if you have not changed your name. I am merely playing a little game with my old forum pals. Nice to meet you, though.






quote:

katie64 wrote on 05-31-2003 12:24 PM:
Well, have a good one, your obviously not new to IM, your just not revealing your true identity, banned member perhaps, guess we all have reasons for staying underground, so to speak.......Ciao

quote:

Dale Mabry wrote on 05-31-2003 07:14 PM:
Sometimes the obvious is not always so obvious, young Grasshopper.



quote:

katie64 wrote on 05-31-2003 11:37 AM:
Your name was on the list of new members and you have "newbie" over where your avatar goes..........  


> Dale Mabry wrote on 05-31-2003 05:25 PM:
> Who said I was new
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

Just wanted to show you guys this, I've learned to save my PM's..........


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

neato Katie.  I haven't learned that yet myself.  You'll have to come to Jersey and you can sit on my lap and show me how to do it.  Ok?


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> neato Katie.  I haven't learned that yet myself.  You'll have to come to Jersey and you can sit on my lap and show me how to do it.  Ok?


Anytime honey............as long as the wife's away


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Just wanted to show you guys this, I've learned to save my PM's..........


you...you...save them?????
 

That one I sent about that college...dare...with the sheep....you  _DID_  ....delete that one...didn't you????


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you...you...save them?????
> 
> 
> That one I sent about that college...dare...with the sheep....you  _DID_  ....delete that one...didn't you????


   


Hi honey, how are you tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

wonderus!
how about you? Just ate...always...happy after I have eaten...
hmm...food.....


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm starving..............


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahahahaha   I almost fell off my freeking chair you freeken NUT!!!!   Oh man your a riot!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Anytime honey............as long as the wife's away


Would the nearest locked closet be adequate enough?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

well then go EAT something!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm starving..............



WEll since your going to teach me the PM trick,, then you can lie your head in my lap and I'll feed you chocolate covered Strawberries or grapes.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Would the nearest locked closet be adequate enough?


That would work............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll since your going to teach me the PM trick,, then you can lie your head in my lap and I'll feed you chocolate covered Strawberries or grapes.


That's not what I had in mind to have in my mouth....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I crack myself up..one of the agencies we deal with just called. He asked how we see circuit #......

I replied, "With the monitor, of course...duh..."
(glad he had a sense of humor)


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

What did you guys leave me here with Dale Mabry.....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> That's not what I had in mind to have in my mouth....


Oh my heavens!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

had totake that phone call...hate it when WORK gets in the way of my postings!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

I've got your 6 Katie. I won't leave your side baby


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> had totake that phone call...hate it when WORK gets in the way of my postings!


HAHAHAHAHAHA   I HEAR YA THERE BUDDY!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

I didn't know you were in the AF, Burner?????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Burner Take Point and protect our girl Katie from the newbie.  I have to use the facilities and I'll be back in a few.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I've got your 6 Katie. I won't leave your side baby


6 What 

hey did you guys figure out who this is yet?????????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea Katie he was a Zoomie!!!  Don't hold that against him though he is still a good guy.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Burner Take Point and protect our girl Katie from the newbie.  I have to use the facilities and I'll be back in a few.


Fire, you are so polite..........


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I USED to be in the AF...now am civillian contractor....
Until I can go full time with the real estate.

Hooyah! I'm going prowlin' and growlin!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

Burner's busy at work I think


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Fire, you are so polite..........


I think he just wants me to keep his spot warm..till he can get back to his lap talk with ya!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I USED to be in the AF...now am civillian contractor....
> Until I can go full time with the real estate.
> 
> Hooyah! I'm going prowlin' and growlin!


Oh, good for you, hopefully soon HUH??????????


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think he just wants me to keep his spot warm..till he can get back to his lap talk with ya!


I meant he was polite about going to the facilities, hehe


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Fire, you are so polite..........



That is how my mommy and daddy raised me to talk in the presence of a woman of distinguished stature such as yourslef my dear.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think he just wants me to keep his spot warm..till he can get back to his lap talk with ya!


hehehehe.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Not to worry Katie,your back is covered!!!
They may have your six,butt I've got your 12!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> That is how my mommy and daddy raised me to talk in the presence of a woman of distinguished stature such as yourslef my dear.


Thank you honey.............


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not to worry Katie,your back is covered!!!
> They may have your six,butt I've got your 12!!!!


I already gave Burner Point a few posts up Dero.  You'll have to take up the rear.  Your at 6.  Sorry you can switch with Burner if he wants.  I'll be back in a few.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not to worry Katie,your back is covered!!!
> They may have your six,butt I've got your 12!!!!


12 ooh, eeh, ouch, aaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I already gave Burner Point a few posts up Dero.  You'll have to take up the rear.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I already gave Burner Point a few posts up Dero.  You'll have to take up the rear.  Your at 6.  Sorry you can switch with Burner if he wants.  I'll be back in a few.


that means...Dero gets...oohhh..I can't even finish it...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hey Katie!
I have a question for you in the "people I'd like to meet thread'!
must go and answer this dilema!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_


Oh I didn't mean it that way....


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

I know silly, hey I was over in the other thread, I answered your question Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

a katie sammich......


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh now that sounds awefully tasty Bman.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> a katie sammich......


   

Burner, you really are funny


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

you oughtta seeme nekkid!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you oughtta seeme nekkid!


   
No thanx,I'll pass on dat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

good call!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Some wood,but not me !!!! 


I think this thread has been properly whorized!!!!
If ya know what I mean!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

our work here...is finished! 

We have exor-ciiiizzzeeedd....the demons!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

praise the lord on that last post Bman. hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

can ah get an A-men, brotha Fire!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

A-Men my brotha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

bring any movies to watch tonight?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

right now watching Discovery Channel "bike week" motorcycles.  I have one of the Van damme movies from last night I didn't watch cause I was on here for soo long.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

no shit! so are we! That blue one....very sweet! That red one without front suspension...garbage...


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Grrrrrrrrrr...my dish is frozen!!!!!
Do these bikes have motors?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

yep!
custom harley types..I even like them.....


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow,no suspension on a bike????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no shit! so are we! That blue one....very sweet! That red one without front suspension...garbage...


Sorry bro, still watching Discovery Channel.   can you believe the red one beat the blue one?   I wouldn't trust the red one after seeing how that dude built it.  He didn't measure a damn thing.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Wow,no suspension on a bike????


Naa they had suspension but that one red bike Burner was talking about had this flimsy front chopper pipes and just flexed and flexed no front shocks.  I wouldn't trust it worth a damn.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought he was gonna bite it when he hit that pot hole!
Someone was smiling on him that day!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

man, you two guys whored this thread out!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Bman, I thought those front forks were gonna just bend like a pretzel.  He must know something that you and I can't see.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> man, you two guys whored this thread out!



Hey Dave, I don't appreciate your  calling me a Whore dude.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Whores get paid for what they do,,,,, I'm a SLUT!!!  I do it for FREE!!!!!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahahaha  I'm laughing at your laughing green guys there Bman


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

they look like the 'double mint' laughing twins, eh?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

good observation there  eh!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

specially trained eyes....
Cape sold sepately..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahaha   dude I'm a huge Superman Fan.  I have Superman everything. My Pickup is Red.  Superman  floor mats, Steering wheel cover, window emblems, Sman mudflaps.  My gym has lots of Sman stuff around also. Superman coffee mugs, action figure collection, keychain,  Ear ring is the S


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I bought the Life and Death of Superman...even read it...favorite super hero!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

No I didn't read it B because I disagreed with their killing superman.  Superman could not die and that pissed me off.  they knew the Fuqed up cause they ended up bringing him back to life I believe.  I stopped following the Sman comics a long time ago but I heard about that and it pissed me off.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

well...I didn't follow the comic books...just saw the paper back and read it.
I think 5 s-men cameout in that book...with the original S-man being one of them.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

If I saw the book I probably would have bought it also.  I haven't read the comic books since I was a kid either.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

came out in '94 I believe..maybe '95. I was in California then...


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll have to check the book store I can probably still get it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I even got the batman book...
where Bane broke his back?
Was ok..but the fact that him being a mortal and sleeping only 3 hours per day..and doing his daily 2k pushups...
that was annoying..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

hahaha  I was never a real batman fan.  I still think Robin had homosexual tendancies.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

yeah...the way he talked...
"Holy underwear batman!"
the way he folowed so closely when the climed those ropes...
those green tights....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

yea see you saw the same stuff I did.  I didn't even know what a homo was when I was 7-8 and even then I think I called him a homo.  I actually re-invented that word back then. hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

at least the batmobile was cool!

Trivia in thebatman tv show...what kind of car was the batmobile (who made it? company name)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

still searching the net?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

IT was a hearse i think


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

nope. besides..looking for manufacturer..i.e ferrarri


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

c'mon! yo're taking too long!
here's a hint:

There is an old song with the name in the title:
Hot Rod_______

dang...just made my house payment...ouch!
Need to win the lottery!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I have no idea.  Sorry for delay I got busy here at work. having some problems./


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

damn! U so SUCK at this!

(It was a Lincoln.)

Wahoo! Time for last food for the night...then study....


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I had a feeling it was but didn't know how to spell Lincoln


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

stupic ass silent L.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

get your problem solved?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Still working on it my man. on the phone with Sprint.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Degrigated line to Hong Kong.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

damn....bet they are hopping to get that back online...withit being in their workday already!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

yep but it's out of my hands right now


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Well my man I'm off for a while. I'll talk to you later on if I get a chance Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

later! If not...some other time, bro!
This was my last mid for 2 months! My all nighters have come to a close...
lemme tell ya....waking UP at 0430 is going to SUCK Wednesday!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm posting this again, b/c Burner and Fire were whoring in this thread and most of you won't see page 2 and I want to find out if anyone can figure out who this is..........


Re: HI 
Katie, Katie, Katie

Relax Grasshopper, I am not a banned member, just haven't been posting for a while and decided a new handle would be in order. I have never met you, however. That is, of course, if you have not changed your name. I am merely playing a little game with my old forum pals. Nice to meet you, though.






quote:

katie64 wrote on 05-31-2003 12:24 PM:
Well, have a good one, your obviously not new to IM, your just not revealing your true identity, banned member perhaps, guess we all have reasons for staying underground, so to speak.......Ciao

quote:

Dale Mabry wrote on 05-31-2003 07:14 PM:
Sometimes the obvious is not always so obvious, young Grasshopper.



quote:

katie64 wrote on 05-31-2003 11:37 AM:
Your name was on the list of new members and you have "newbie" over where your avatar goes..........  


> Dale Mabry wrote on 05-31-2003 05:25 PM:
> Who said I was new
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kuso (Jun 2, 2003)

Fuck it man....he seems cool enough, lets not pressure the dude so much he stops coming around


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

Absolutely I agree, I just posted it for the guys yesterday b/c they were getting irritated and I thought maybe they could figure it out if they saw this.............. I'm sure he's cool.........oh well, can't win, fuck it


----------



## kuso (Jun 2, 2003)

No abuse ment there....I just liked this guys humour is all.

Most of the peeps at MM are cool....its just  a few in powerful positions that suck horses asses....this dude does seem to be one of those suckers is all


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey Dave, I don't appreciate your  calling me a Whore dude.




OK, weekend whore then!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey, can we get back to me for a little bit here?


----------



## Tboy (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> The details of my life are quite inconsequential...
> 
> My identity shall be revealed by dialing 1-800-244-3425
> ...



The # belongs to 

DIAL -A-HAND 
367 Suffolk Dr
Crystal Lake, IL 60014

Provides non-nursing services in the home during normal working hours such as light housekeeping, shopping, meals, and companionship. Fee.

(800) 244-3425 

Which is part of United Way of McHenry County


If that helps anyone...


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey, can we get back to me for a little bit here?


Here's a signature for ya!!!
I'm a SHIT disturber,but I'm OK!!!!
How's dat Dale???

I'm with Kuso,I don't think this guy is asking for trouble...I like his sense of humour also!!!
As for a picture for an avatar... Dat's a hard one...
How about a pile of vomit????
What you say Dale????


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2003)

Now Dero, you should play nice.

Kuso you cheap bastard, did u cheat and look me up?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

If he did, I wish he'd tell!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

I think you should use Canada as your avatar.  And then as your signature you should say "I suck."


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I think you should use Canada as your avatar.  And then as your signature you should say "I suck."




Damn Cronno!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, weekend whore then!


hahahahahaha  you SOOO suck Dave!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey, can we get back to me for a little bit here?


dude or dudette,  no offense here but this is getting really old.  I think you played this out way too long.  Either say who you are or don't  but this guess who is for little kids.  Why are you looking for so much attention?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

ha ha! It is official....FS..is...a....WHORE!

was'sup, buddy!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No abuse ment there....I just liked this guys humour is all.
> 
> Most of the peeps at MM are cool....its just  a few in powerful positions that suck horses asses....this dude does seem to be one of those suckers is all


I agree with you Kuso.  He/she reminds me of the little twats over there that I can just do without.  Let's Ban him!!!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Absolutely I agree, I just posted it for the guys yesterday b/c they were getting irritated and I thought maybe they could figure it out if they saw this.............. I'm sure he's cool.........oh well, can't win, fuck it


yea peeps are getting irritated because this dude doesn't know when enough is enough.  He isn't saying who he is for a reason and I can probably guess because he was one of the troublemakers over at MM. I may be wrong but that is how he is coming across to some people here. Me personnaly, I can give a shit who it is cause all my friends from over there are already here.  I can be assured I don't know this person anyway but I dont like him getting under Deros and Daves skin.  They left MM.com because of shit like this.   Lots of games over there and pin heads.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha ha! It is official....FS..is...a....WHORE!
> 
> was'sup, buddy!


F#$K you B.  I'm a slut not a whore.  hehehehe  How are you tonight bro.  All good here.  woke up today and did yard work for 3 hours, ate dinner, cleaned up the house a bit and here I am again!!!   Shit seems to never stop.  I need a break and some damn fun.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2003)

Wow, have you all got such big bugs up your asses that you can't take a little good natured ribbing.  Man, I hope this board is not always like this, I used to love this place.  Anyway, I chose an avatar, hope you all enjoy, it should answer a few questions that have been left unsaid.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

No bugs up the asses Dale its just what I said. nuff is enuff.  Not fun anymore.  You may be a great guy so start posting something other then posts about yourself!  As for my namecalling they were directed to dickheads over at MM  not you that I know of. By the way, Welcome to the board. Hope you stay is enjoyable as well it will be when the game ends.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I agree with you Kuso.  He/she reminds me of the little twats over there that I can just do without.  Let's Ban him!!!!!!  hahahahaha




Maybe Kuso and Dero know.... there just not spilling it.  Well, I'm not gonna delve into this topic myself.  I'm just gonna keep talking to you, Burner, Katie and whomever else that is real and makes sense.

I don't dislike Dale Mabry, I just don't understand him.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Wow, have you all got such big bugs up your asses that you can't take a little good natured ribbing.  Man, I hope this board is not always like this, I used to love this place.  Anyway, I chose an avatar, hope you all enjoy, it should answer a few questions that have been left unsaid.





Awww... man, Duncan!  What the heck are you doin'??

The board is not like this at all but there have been many misfits (newbies) stirring shit up real bad lately.

OK, you got us.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

oh yeah, I remember him


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

David  how did you find out that was Duncan???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I remember that name also and I believe it was here.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David  how did you find out that was Duncan???




The avi and plus your talking to someone whose whored out this board for the last year!  People come and go!


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I remember that name also and I believe it was here.




Yep... it was here..... and at MM.com


FS, he's only kicking distance from where you are!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!! I thought about Duncan today, but I had no idea!
YOU IDIOT!! Where the hell have you been??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David  how did you find out that was Duncan???


His avatar!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm with you now DG  I didnt see that avi posting prior to my post.   I remember him and he is a very nice guy.  I hope your all happy you were mean to him.   hehehehe   Ok I'll be the 1st,,,,   


DUNCAN sorry for the attitude bro,, like David said earlier we have had some real winners coming in here lately.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

I knew it was someone from the past!  And I knew that Dero knew!  Gut feeling.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

welcome back to the circle jerk duncan.

newbies go first


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

Yo bro!!!How's Philly these days????
He,he,when we saw the PM to Katie,both Kus and myself went,that is so familliar!!! 
What's wrong with using mod power????
EH Dale!!! 
Long time no talk...What rock have you been hidding under???
WELCOME BACK!!!!
  

You like my suggestions for a sig and an avatar?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

he is from Philly?  He is about 30 minutes away from me.  cool


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

If I remember correctly I think it's Philly!!!
But then again,I've been wrong before. 
 Fire!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Dero good evening to you my friend!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

Allo!!!!!
Hi!!!
Olla!!!
...
 
Hiya Fire!!!How's it going this evening?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm real good this evening my friend. Thank you for asking.  And you sir?


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

I like Dunc's whoring thread!!!
I mean,err... Dale!!!He,he...
I'm doing great!!!!!No work 'til next monday!!!!!
You think I'm HAPPY?????
Ya betya!!!!
You know what I'll be doing...


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Humm now that is a hard question but I'll take a stab at it.........................Riding???????    hahahaha   I'm going out Thursday (bringing the camera but have no Idea how I'm supposed to take any pics of me riding the trails. hahahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2003)

I will post a formal statement in the Am, I just have to talk to my publicist to make sure I don't leak to much info.

Just kidding, I am good, been real busy though, but now I will have some dicking around time for this board.  My new name is a metaphor as I have changed quite a bit, although I still dabble in the comedic arts, I have totally sworn off alcohol.  That stuff is poison, now I just inject black tar heroin, hahahahaha, just playin.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

Now you have to start your whole post count all over again Dale. Dave will appreciate that.  hehehe


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> he is from Philly?  He is about 30 minutes away from me.  cool




told you so..


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Yep dat you did Dave. You know your members fer sher.


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

So when are you going to meet up with him??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

When he starts looking like J'bo.  hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Good answer!  But you don't what he looks like now!  Judge ye not nor be judged.  Fuck that statement.   Judge ye not when you haven't seen what pmo looks like.  Remember, he's 40 mins near you and your going to TEACH him MTNbike riding!  

Have FUN.... take pictures and report back now... ya hear?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It would be nice if this person would identify themself...
> Before it gets ugly!!!



for godsakes people i posted who he was in the thread entitled "where is everyone and what is everyone doing" or something like that...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha   dude I'm a huge Superman Fan.  I have Superman everything. My Pickup is Red.  Superman  floor mats, Steering wheel cover, window emblems, Sman mudflaps.  My gym has lots of Sman stuff around also. Superman coffee mugs, action figure collection, keychain,  Ear ring is the S



sorry i couldnt let this one go fire.....you even like red tights


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

k you people are slower than shit....i effin posted that it was duncan about a week ago....and him and i have spoken over pm...

plus it is kinda weird how you never figured it out from his similar avi from last time.....man who's carb depleted people? apparently i still have some


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

I didn't see it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18215 

ok well dave dave dave and dero and fire....you guys are silly.

"the official who the hell are yah thread" states from post number one that is was Duncan...and throughout the entire thread....so its your weinys fault ....children


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sorry i couldnt let this one go fire.....you even like red tights


All I can say to this is:


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k you people are slower than shit....i effin posted that it was duncan about a week ago....and him and i have spoken over pm...
> 
> plus it is kinda weird how you never figured it out from his similar avi from last time.....man who's carb depleted people? apparently i still have some


Damn girl, nobody reads any threads you start unless it has the word  "pics" in the title.  hahahahahahahaha   (gotcha back)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

btw nerd i did not start the thread...duncan/dale did 

ps watch out for a new thread entitled "J'Bo shows some ass"


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> btw nerd i did not start the thread...duncan/dale did
> ...



I'll be lusting,,, umm I mean waiting for it J'bo!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> btw nerd i did not start the thread...duncan/dale did
> ...




Dont forget your thong?  Oh wait maybe I will sit this one out, after all we would like to see a full moon


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> btw nerd i did not start the thread...duncan/dale did
> ...



Uh-oh!  Ten up!  Whoops.  I mean, a-ten-tion!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'll be lusting,,, umm I mean waiting for it J'bo!!!!




You mean you'll be "jacking"???


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Dont forget your thong?  Oh wait maybe I will sit this one out, after all we would like to see a full moon




Hmmnnn... I could say something but J'bo would kick my ass from here to the moon.  So I'll refrain!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You mean you'll be "jacking"???


I already did that 9 times today. I'm on my lusting phase now in preperations for tomorrows Jack phase.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

C'mon now!!!!!  Where's Lean'n??


----------

